# youtube



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 4, 2022)

doyogawithme.com


----------



## Nathan (Sep 4, 2022)

boliverchadsworth said:


> doyogawithme.com


Thanks for the link!   Since parting ways with my fitness business partners I've been craving yoga, so I took a Tivity online class for leading Silver Sneaker's yoga classes.


----------



## boliverchadsworth (Sep 4, 2022)

yes sir ...this guy for me is agonizinly slow.....but that is why my neck and hamstrings feel good today.....hhhah you welome most of them scaming and hustling......this guy seems solid       so far


----------

